

Russia and Canada troll each other on Twitter - t1m
http://www.cbc.ca/newsblogs/yourcommunity/2014/08/russia-responds-to-canadas-snarky-geography-lesson-tweet-sparking-international-flame-war.html

======
anigbrowl
Silly as it seems, this is a rather significant historical development.

